# Wilier kit



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

At the risk of crowding the forum with Wilier topics; how do we US customers get our hands on some cool Wilier kit? All the Euro sites that have it say they can't ship to the US, no one has it here, and Wilier USA has yet to respond to my request.

Just askin...


----------



## Dolamite (Feb 27, 2008)

I have been wondering the same thing!!! I will ask my LBS who is a Wilier dealer he might know!


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

the only 2009 one i have seen is a horrible red with yellow text and should be avoided at all costs


----------



## Dolamite (Feb 27, 2008)

*The Black Kit!!*

They do have a small selection but they have a black kit that rocks!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: You need to go to the Italian site.

www.wilier.it


----------



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

*InVita Sports in Canada*

Found it! Helen at InVita Sports http://www.invitasport.com/ has me set up with a few choice items (bibs, ss jersey, ls jersey, vest, socks, bottles). I'm looking forward to getting it, and seeing their online store when it goes live in Feb. Free plug: they were very nice to deal with, shipped promptly, and were very responsive. They will make a great online resource!


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

AirPark Bikes in Scottsdale has some of the black/wht Wilier jerseys.
I was just there on Thursday and Steve had a big box of jerseys and socks.


----------

